# USB 3.0 Stick geht am Vorderen USB 3.0 Anschluss nicht, am hinteren schon



## ancrion (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

An meinen Front USB 3.0 Anschlüssen am PC funktionieren anscheinend nur USB 2.0 Geräte wie meine Maus. Wenn ich meinen 3.0 Stick dort anschließe, wird er nicht erkannt. Am hinteren USB 3.0 Anschluss wird der Stick erkannt.
Ich habe Windows 10, also sollte  es ja nicht am Treiber liegen, oder?

Was kann ich tun?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. Juni 2018)

Wurde denn der Frontanschluß auch richtig am MB angeschlossen (Handbuch) und passende Treiber (lieber nochmal manuell installieren) dazu?
Gruß T.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Hast du auch den breiten blauen Stecker für die Front auf deinem Board eingesteckt oder diesen mit einem Adapter auf 2.0?


----------



## ancrion (29. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du auch den breiten blauen Stecker für die Front auf deinem Board eingesteckt oder diesen mit einem Adapter auf 2.0?



Der breite blaue Stecker ist im Mainboard da angesteckt, wo USB 3 steht. 

Der Stecker mit dem Adapter für die 2.0 Frontanschlüsse ist nicht angesteckt, da mir an dem Steckplatz, wo USB 2 steht, einige Pins abgebrochen sind


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Versuch mal den usb 3.0 Treiber von der Homepage zu installieren!


----------



## ancrion (29. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Versuch mal den usb 3.0 Treiber von der Homepage zu installieren!



Sorry für die dumme Frage, aber wie finde ich raus, welchen Treiber ich brauche?


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Es gibt keine dummen fragen nur dumme Antworten!

welches Board haste denn genau?


----------



## ancrion (29. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen fragen nur dumme Antworten!
> 
> welches Board haste denn genau?



Kann ich dir leider erst am Sonntag sagen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

Hier gibts auf jedenfall die Treiber zu meinem PC:

Produkt-Support

Soll ich dann mal den Chipset Treiber neu installieren?


----------



## Gast20180803 (29. Juni 2018)

ok, war von nem amd basierten system ausgegangen also kann der hier gelöscht werden


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juni 2018)

ancrion schrieb:


> Soll ich dann mal den Chipset Treiber neu installieren?


Ja, genau den.


----------



## ancrion (29. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, genau den.



Okay dankeschön  ich geb am Sonntag Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Juni 2018)

Da du ein Intel Haswell System hast kannste direkt von Intel einen aktuellen Chipsatztreiber runter laden.


----------



## ancrion (30. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Da du ein Intel Haswell System hast kannste direkt von Intel einen aktuellen Chipsatztreiber runter laden.



danke  ich geb dir morgen bescheid!
Danke schonmal!


----------



## drstoecker (5. Juli 2018)

Und wie schaut es aus?


----------



## ancrion (16. Juli 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es aus?



Hey sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, zuerst ging hier das W-Lan nicht und dann war ich nochmal eine Woche bei meinen Eltern.

Ich habe mir gerade den Chipset-Treiber von Download Intel(R) Chipsatz-Geraetesoftware (INF Update-Utility) gedownloadet und installiert, aber mein pc erkennt den usb 3.0 stick immer noch nicht am front usb 3 anschluss.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ancrion (1. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe es leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. November 2018)

ancrion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe es leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> ...



Anschluss auf dem Board nochmal überprüfen, anderen Stick probieren und mal in den Geräte Manager schauen ob alles aktuell ist.


----------

